# CFD trading and Volume



## vicb (19 April 2008)

Hi, I am looking into trading CFD's and forex. I have been using a demo account with GFT.  Volume is one of the indicators that i consider to be extremely important when reading/interpreting charts.  However, there is no volume indicator with GFT on there forex or CFD charts.  Their rep told me that in the 10 yrs he has been trading he doesn't use volume and questioned its importance.  Do any of you CFD and forex traders agree with this?  

Thanks


----------



## Timmy (19 April 2008)

The reason their rep says the feature is not important is because his product does not have the feature you want.  He is a salesperson, thats what they do.


----------



## Kauri (19 April 2008)

Volume on a CFD platform may have absolutely no relationship to the real market... better off without it.. and looking at the real market for vol indications..
Cheers
.............Kauri


----------



## Trembling Hand (19 April 2008)

Kauri said:


> Volume on a CFD platform may have absolutely no relationship to the real market... better off without it.. and looking at the real market for vol indications..





Yes, they are all linked to something just look at the underlying market.


----------



## goatbeater (20 April 2008)

hey - I've just joined but I agree with all that has been said.

I trade AUS CFDs and US options and use Metastock on the physical market in both cases. I think worrying about the derivative trading state just gets too complicated  - with the single exception of not getting too close to expiry on options.

...and Kauri your footnote is brilliant - Opes customers should read it several times


----------

